# SPL meter audio input not available



## IMF (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello,
I'm trying to set up the "room EQ wizard 5.0" on my windows 7, Radeon HD 6900 series card.
I've installed the software Room EQ Wizard 5.0 on computer. When I try to measure or calibrate I get the message, SPL meter audio input not available or no input mixers available.... Do I have to set up my soundcard?:help:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You need to tell REW what input and output to use, on the Soundcard Preferences. Before you do that it would be worth having a quick look through the REW help and the Cabling and connection basics thread.

If you use ASIO drivers to access the audio on your card you will need to install REW V5.01 beta 17 from here.


----------



## radosuaf (Mar 6, 2015)

My screen looks like this:











Nothing to choose from...


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Here's the picture.










Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You have to first select the input and output devices in your operating system.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

REW is looking for audio inputs and outputs, if there are no playback or recording devices showing in the Windows audio device lists there won't be anything for REW to find - pretty unusual for a PC not to have some kind of soundcard, unless you have disabled it.


----------



## radosuaf (Mar 6, 2015)

My case is Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer PCI and I definitely have the default output device set - to "Speakers", obviously. Will check the input later (it's on my other computer).


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Can also click the "Generate debug file" button on the REW soundcard preferences and attach the file here.


----------



## radosuaf (Mar 6, 2015)

There you go :


```
SoundCard Debug Data generated by REW V5,10
Dated: 2015-03-07 13:12:17
Input Device: null
Input: null
Input Volume: no control
Output Device: null
Output: null
Output Volume: No control
Output Mute: Off
Wave Volume: No control
Wave Mute: Off

0: Podstawowy sterownik d?wi?k, Unknown Vendor, Unknown Version, Direct Audio Device: DirectSound Playback
  Line interface SourceDataLine supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    Controls[0]: FloatControl: Master Gain with current value: 0.0 dB (range: -80.0 - 6.0206)
    Controls[1]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: False
    Controls[2]: FloatControl: Balance with current value: 0.0  (range: -1.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[3]: FloatControl: Pan with current value: 0.0  (range: -1.0 - 1.0)


  Line interface Clip supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    [no controls]



1: G?o?niki (Creative SB X-F, Unknown Vendor, Unknown Version, Direct Audio Device: DirectSound Playback
  Line interface SourceDataLine supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    Controls[0]: FloatControl: Master Gain with current value: 0.0 dB (range: -80.0 - 6.0206)
    Controls[1]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: False
    Controls[2]: FloatControl: Balance with current value: 0.0  (range: -1.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[3]: FloatControl: Pan with current value: 0.0  (range: -1.0 - 1.0)


  Line interface Clip supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    [no controls]



2: SPDIF Out (Creative SB X-Fi), Unknown Vendor, Unknown Version, Direct Audio Device: DirectSound Playback
  Line interface SourceDataLine supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    Controls[0]: FloatControl: Master Gain with current value: 0.0 dB (range: -80.0 - 6.0206)
    Controls[1]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: False
    Controls[2]: FloatControl: Balance with current value: 0.0  (range: -1.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[3]: FloatControl: Pan with current value: 0.0  (range: -1.0 - 1.0)


  Line interface Clip supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    [no controls]



3: Podstawowy sterownik przechwytywania d?wi?k, Unknown Vendor, Unknown Version, Direct Audio Device: DirectSound Capture
  Line interface TargetDataLine supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    [no controls]



4: Microphone (Creative SB X-Fi), Unknown Vendor, Unknown Version, Direct Audio Device: DirectSound Capture
  Line interface TargetDataLine supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    [no controls]



5: S/PDIF-In (Creative SB X-Fi), Unknown Vendor, Unknown Version, Direct Audio Device: DirectSound Capture
  Line interface TargetDataLine supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    [no controls]



6: Auxiliary (Creative SB X-Fi), Unknown Vendor, Unknown Version, Direct Audio Device: DirectSound Capture
  Line interface TargetDataLine supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    [no controls]



7: "What U Hear" (Creative SB X-Fi, Unknown Vendor, Unknown Version, Direct Audio Device: DirectSound Capture
  Line interface TargetDataLine supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    [no controls]



8: Line-In (Creative SB X-Fi), Unknown Vendor, Unknown Version, Direct Audio Device: DirectSound Capture
  Line interface TargetDataLine supporting 8 audio formats, and buffers of at least 32 bytes (max. -1 simultaneously): 
  0: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  1: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, mono, 1 bytes/frame,  (1 channels, frameSize=1, little endian)
  2: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, little-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  3: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, mono, 2 bytes/frame, big-endian (1 channels, frameSize=2, big endian)
  4: PCM_UNSIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  5: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 8 bit, stereo, 2 bytes/frame,  (2 channels, frameSize=2, little endian)
  6: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, little endian)
  7: PCM_SIGNED unknown sample rate, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, big-endian (2 channels, frameSize=4, big endian)

    [no controls]



9: Port G?o?niki (Creative SB X-F, Unknown Vendor, 6.1, Port Mixer
  Port SPEAKER target port
    Controls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
    Controls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 1.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[2]: CompoundControl: Audio CD Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 1.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[3]: CompoundControl: G?o?no?? g? Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 1.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)



10: Port SPDIF Out (Creative SB X-Fi), Unknown Vendor, 6.1, Port Mixer
  Port G?o?no?? g? target port
    Controls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
    Controls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 1.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[2]: CompoundControl: Audio CD Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 1.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[3]: CompoundControl: G?o?no?? g? Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 1.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)



11: Port Microphone (Creative SB X-Fi), Unknown Vendor, 6.1, Port Mixer
  Port MICROPHONE source port
    Controls[0]: CompoundControl: G?o?no?? g? Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.3548028  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)


  Port G?o?no?? g? target port
    Controls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
    Controls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.3548028  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[2]: CompoundControl: G?o?no?? g? Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.3548028  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)



12: Port S/PDIF-In (Creative SB X-Fi), Unknown Vendor, 6.1, Port Mixer
  Port G?o?no?? g? source port
    Controls[0]: CompoundControl: G?o?no?? g? Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 1.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)


  Port G?o?no?? g? target port
    Controls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
    Controls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 1.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[2]: CompoundControl: G?o?no?? g? Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 1.0  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)



13: Port Auxiliary (Creative SB X-Fi), Unknown Vendor, 6.1, Port Mixer
  Port LINE_IN source port
    Controls[0]: CompoundControl: G?o?no?? g? Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.50118256  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)


  Port G?o?no?? g? target port
    Controls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
    Controls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.50118256  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[2]: CompoundControl: G?o?no?? g? Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.50118256  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)



14: Port "What U Hear" (Creative SB X-Fi, Unknown Vendor, 6.1, Port Mixer
  Port G?o?no?? g? source port
    Controls[0]: CompoundControl: G?o?no?? g? Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.25117877  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)


  Port G?o?no?? g? target port
    Controls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
    Controls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.25117877  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[2]: CompoundControl: G?o?no?? g? Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.25117877  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)



15: Port Line-In (Creative SB X-Fi), Unknown Vendor, 6.1, Port Mixer
  Port LINE_IN source port
    Controls[0]: CompoundControl: G?o?no?? g? Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.50118256  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)


  Port G?o?no?? g? target port
    Controls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
    Controls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.50118256  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
    Controls[2]: CompoundControl: G?o?no?? g? Control containing Mute, and Volume Controls.
      MemberControls[0]: BooleanControl: Mute Control with current value: false
      MemberControls[1]: FloatControl: Volume with current value: 0.50118256  (range: 0.0 - 1.0)
```

And below the screenshots with default devices (Windows is in Polish, but that's pretty self-explanatory):


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks - I suspect there might be some issue with the language/character set, I wonder if the lists might populate if you switch the language to English temporarily.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Something else you could try is to install ASIO4All and switch REW to the ASIO drivers and see what devices show up there - that bypasses Java's attempts to list the devices. There is some guidance on setting up ASIO4All on the MiniDSP site here.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

One more thing, please check the REW log files to see if any errors have been logged. The location is shown in the Help -> About REW box, it is usually a folder called REW in your user directory.


----------



## radosuaf (Mar 6, 2015)

1. I have the Home version, so I cannot install language packs, but I can try with Windows 10 I have installed on the second partition.
2. Creative installs its own ASIO drivers, but that is the same situation:










And what happens when you change back to Java is:











3. Error log below:

mar 07, 2015 4:31:23 PM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
INFO: REW started
Error loading win32com: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no win32com in java.library.path
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no jasiohost in java.library.path
at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
at com.synthbot.jasiohost.AsioDriver.<clinit>(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.CD.O(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.cC.g(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.CD.C(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.CD$1.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.Timer.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.Timer$DoPostEvent.run(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.access$500(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Could not initialize class com.synthbot.jasiohost.AsioDriver
at roomeqwizard.CD.O(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.cC.g(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.CD.C(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.CD.B(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.cC$2.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.fireActionEvent(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.setSelectedItem(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.cC.A(Unknown Source)
at roomeqwizard.cC$1.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.fireActionEvent(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.setSelectedItem(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JComboBox.setSelectedIndex(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicComboPopup$Handler.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicComboPopup$1.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.access$500(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

That error indicates a component of REW is missing (the jasiohost dll). How did you install REW, using the Windows executable?


----------



## radosuaf (Mar 6, 2015)

OK, don't ask . Now everything is installed properly, but with these settings:










I get this:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Phew 

That is a bit noisy at the top end, it might be cleaner at 44.1 kHz, or there might still be a tiny bit of feedback (looks like you had some monitoring active in your first run). Usable in any case.


----------



## radosuaf (Mar 6, 2015)

Checked at 44.1 and it's more or less the same, so I'll be using this . Thanks a lot for the support and I'll be back with my findings pretty soon here .


----------



## radosuaf (Mar 6, 2015)

OK, I got something like this:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

They look like valid measurements. You didn't mention what you were using to measure with, ideally a mic with a calibration file would be used, or a measurement mic that is known to be flat over the measurement range. If you have a cal file for the mic or meter you are using to measure with it should be loaded as the mic/meter calibration file.


----------



## radosuaf (Mar 6, 2015)

It's the Audyssey microphone that came with Onkyo TX-NR579 amplituner:










I am a bit worried about what happens above 5 kHz - does it look okay?


That is the one I made with bass & treble controls at neutral position with "+20 dB Microphone boost" option deactivated (I had to make speakers really LOUD):


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The microphone will need correction at high frequencies, particular since it looks like it points vertically upwards. I wouldn't may much attention to what happens above a couple of kHz with that mic, with the Onkyo correction will be built in to the Audyssey software.


----------



## radosuaf (Mar 6, 2015)

OK, final measurements made:











Since "no smoothing" gave me very suspicious results (I take it down to the Audyssey mic not being very accurate) and I basically wanted to smoothen out the ~150 Hz peak as the rest of the FR is fine for small computer speakers, I applied "1/3 smoothing", let the Room EQ do the work and come up with:

Filter 1: ON PEQ Fc 1432 Hz Gain -3,5 dB BW Oct 1,500
Filter 2: ON PEQ Fc 153 Hz Gain -10,0 dB BW Oct 0,500
Filter 3: ON PEQ Fc 105 Hz Gain 3,0 dB BW Oct 0,500


Loaded to Equalizer APO and happy . This is an AWESOME piece of software and thanks for letting us play with it for free!


----------

